# Just When You Thought You Seen It All



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

A Guy Brought His Rider To My Shop Yesterday.when He Put It In Forward It Went In Reverse And Vice-versa. Come To Find Out She Was Running Backwards.my Buddy Had An Old Vega That You Could Turn Off And Upon Back-fire Turn The Key Back On And It Would Start Up Backwards.in Pulling The Flywheel Off One Could See The Key In A Different Position Than Normal.i Popped In A New Key And He Left A Happy Customer.anyone Else Ever Seen A Briggs Run Backward Like This???


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

nope but funny story.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

wow that is really wierd


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

i had seen something like this on a craftsmen garden tractor.right out of the shipping crat the shift linkage was hooked up backwards so when you would put it in first gear your were in 6th and and neutral was reverse.it was funny.and still is........lol


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

That's the stupidest thing I ever heard!


----------



## Redline Tech (Nov 6, 2004)

That is pretty wierd, but what really baffles me is the reverse-capitalization thing. Must take some practice!


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

I've seen several 2 cycle engines run backwards before...mostly old poulan chainsaws and homelite trimmers. However, I have never seen a 4 cycle engine run backwards.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

i somehow made a raftsman run backwards today, i held the self propel and fly. brake levers down and ran akcwards just for kicks, when it started sputtering i let off the self propell and let it run, i sqeezed the lever a little and it started going towards me


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

how about this. a regular push mower with those crappy plastic wheels. well i rigged the cut off switch to not work and took off the flywheel brake and i was using a screwdriver to cut it off. well i left it alone to get some water because it was a hot day. well when i came back it was going down the drive way. the engine vibration rolled it up a slight hill. also it was one of them old crappy murray push mower decks. the blocky looking 22 inch model known for being hard to push in high grass sometimes.


----------

